# Glory Hole drill template with dimensions



## doublej (Jan 30, 2020)

Is there a file with the dimensions for the Glory Hole?  I have checked Tayda but just see the regular 3 hole. I am assuming to replace the LED position with the switch so I guess I just need the position of the LED on the Glory Hole.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 30, 2020)

The drill template on the file should be accurate. Print it out with no scaling, grab a center punch and a drill and have at it!


----------



## zgrav (Jan 30, 2020)

of course "print it... grab a punch and a drill...."   is describing a process that will give you better results if you take a bit of care and time doing it.  Print out the page with the drill template from the build docs, make sure the print out exactly fits your enclosure, tape it in place, use a punch to mark all of the places where you will drill a new hole, and then drill a hole in those places.  try not to drill a hole bigger than you need, and maybe start with a hole smaller than you need.

the goal is to get a good alignment for parts that will be directly attached to your PCB, and to make sure you have enough clearance for your in/out jacks and power jack between each other and the PCB.    

and if your holes don't line up quite right with the parts, you can then start making your drill holes a bit bigger to reduce any tension on your parts and PCB from a forced fit.


----------



## doublej (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm sure the template is correct and im not worried about how to use it.  should have been more specific with my question - im looking to design artwork so knowing the dimensions/positions of everything is very helpful


----------



## Robert (Jan 30, 2020)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/125B_3-Knob-Type-5.pdf


----------



## doublej (Jan 30, 2020)

Robert said:


> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/125B_3-Knob-Type-5.pdf


thanks this is exactly what I was looking for!!


----------



## Robert (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm sure you know, but measurements are all from center.


----------



## Grubb (Dec 9, 2020)

Is there a central location or thread with all of these templates? I've been working them out in various ways as I've been doing art designs for intended builds, but having this document for each layout type would make it a lot faster.


----------

